# Samsung Syncmaster P2450H vs BX2450



## raumich (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Normaler LCD (günstig) gegen LED Technik (etwas teurer).
Anwendungsbereiche Office und ein bißchen Gaming.

Spielekompatibilität ist also wichtig aber prinzipiell lege ich bei einem Monitor wert auf das bessere Bild.

Wer andere/bessere Vorschläge hat, kann das im Preisrahmen -250 Eur gerne tun.

Freue mich auf eure Anregungen


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde den BX2450L nehmen.

Der Bildschirm hat sehr gute Farben. Sowohl bei Blu-Ray als auch bei Games. Er schliert nicht (getestet mit Unreal Tournament I & Quake), dank 2ms Reaktionszeit und bietet ein gestochen scharfes Bild. Außerdem kann er mit LED-Beleuchtung auffahren. Ich kann diesen Monitor uneigeschränkt empfehlen. Sowohl für Office als auch für Gaming!


----------



## Semih91 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich schließe mich Painkiller an. BX2450 und du machst nichts falsch


----------



## raumich (26. Oktober 2010)

BX2450 gekauft! Tolles Gerät. Habe aber etwas gebraucht bis ich ihn so eingestellt hatte, wie ich das Bild gut fand. Wie sehen denn eure Einstellungen aus?


----------



## Semih91 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab meinen auf Auto gelassen, also so, wie es angekommen ist und bin so schon zufrieden genug


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (26. Oktober 2010)

Nimm bei einer HD 5770 maximal einen mit 22". Sehr gut ist der Eizo S2202 nur für 239 € !

Von Samsung kann ich nicht gut sprechen!


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

> Von Samsung kann ich nicht gut sprechen!


Wie ich solche Aussagen liebe. 

Würdest du uns wohl an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen?


----------



## raumich (27. Oktober 2010)

Naja, aus der HD 5770 ist dann doch eine GTX460 OC geworden.  Mich stört an dem 16:9 Format aber die fehlende Höhe im Vergleich zum 4:3. Von daher ging nichts unter 24 Zoll.

Für mich hatte das Bild einen "deutlichen" Grünstich. Am Kontrast und der Helligkeit mußte ich auch etwas rumbasteln. Jetzt habe ich deutlich besseren Kontrast und auch natürliche Farben. Mich würde halt interessieren, ob man das Bild noch weiter optimieren kann.

Ach ja... leider scheint das Monitor-Einstellungsprogramm von Samsung unter Win7 64bit nicht zu funktionieren. Oder gibts dazu einen anderen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2010)

> Für mich hatte das Bild einen "deutlichen" Grünstich. Am Kontrast und der Helligkeit mußte ich auch etwas rumbasteln. Jetzt habe ich deutlich besseren Kontrast und auch natürliche Farben. Mich würde halt interessieren, ob man das Bild noch weiter optimieren kann.


Jeder Bildschirm kommt mit teilweise anderen Einstellungen. Und da jeder eine andere optische Aufassung von Farben und Kontrast hat, muss man das für sich selbst entscheiden. 


@ raumich

Bitte Doppelposts vermeiden. Für sowas gibt es den "Ändern"-Button.


----------



## braini86 (27. Oktober 2010)

wo ist eignetlich der unterschied vom BX2450 zum BX2450L ? mein 245B hat sich heute verabschiedet, brauche DRINGEND ersatz! sitz hier jetzt nurnoch vor meinem sekundären 19" 
also der BX2450 ist halt 0,4 Zoll größer? das wars? ist der auch gut zum zocken geeignet? in der akutellen pcgh ist der nicht drin im testverzeichnis hinten.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2010)

@ braini86

Steht alles schon weiter oben 


> Der Bildschirm hat sehr gute Farben. Sowohl bei Blu-Ray als auch bei Games. Er schliert nicht (getestet mit Unreal Tournament I & Quake), dank 2ms Reaktionszeit und bietet ein gestochen scharfes Bild. Außerdem kann er mit LED-Beleuchtung auffahren. Ich kann diesen Monitor uneigeschränkt empfehlen. Sowohl für Office als auch für Gaming!



Compare Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L and Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 Computer Monitors / Comparisons / LCD Monitors catalogue


----------



## tomsifu (2. November 2010)

Also der Unterschied zwischen dem BX2450 und dem BX2450L scheint  definitiv nur die Größe zu sein. Habe den BX2450L hier und da steht  23,6'' drauf. Die Produktbeschreibung bei Amazon ist also falsch. Auf  der Seite steht, dass der BX2450L 61cm Bildschirmdiagonale hat und somit  größer sei (er hat aber nur 59cm). Da ich nunmal 24'' und keine 23,6'' haben wollte werde ich den  "L" morgen wieder zurückschicken.

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Die Auflösung der beiden Geräte ist ja gleich  also 1920x1080 Pixel. Gleichzeitig ist das Panel des BX2450L kleiner  und somit der Pixelabstand geringer. Bedeutet das, dass der "L" bei sonst  gleichen Werten eine höhere Bildschärfe hat?


----------



## robbe (2. November 2010)

Nein, eine solch minimal höhere Pixeldichte beeinflusst die Schärfe ganz bestimmt nicht. Der Pixelabstand Unterschied beträgt 0.005mm und das nimmt man sicherlich nicht war.


----------



## braini86 (2. November 2010)

habe jetzt zwar schon den XL2370HD, habe aber gerade noch einen entdeckt. Samsung SyncMaster BX2440, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI (LS24CBUMBV) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ist wohl das selbe panel, ABER ist matt, höhenverstellbar!!! hat ein dvi und ein vga eingang. so wies sein sollte  naja natürlich je nach verwendungszweck. bin echt am überlegen meinen umzutauschen...


----------



## tomsifu (2. November 2010)

braini86 schrieb:


> habe jetzt zwar schon den XL2370HD, habe aber gerade noch einen entdeckt. Samsung SyncMaster BX2440, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI (LS24CBUMBV) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ist wohl das selbe panel, ABER ist matt, höhenverstellbar!!! hat ein dvi und ein vga eingang. so wies sein sollte  naja natürlich je nach verwendungszweck. bin echt am überlegen meinen umzutauschen...




Wenn du auf einen Samsung aus der BX-Reihe umsteigen willst würde ich den BX2450 nehmen. Preislich sind die etwa gleich aber die Reaktionszeit des BX2450 ist mit 2ms um 3ms schneller als beim BX2440.

EDIT: achso du legst auf die Höhenverstellbarkeit wert. Das kann der "Designfuß" des BX2450 nicht. Schaut dafür aber sehr hübsch aus.


----------



## coolburnerone (10. November 2010)

bin zufrieden mit meinem P2450H

und samsung war bis jetzt immer gut


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (10. November 2010)

Solange man den 3 Jahre Vor-Ort Service nicht nutzt
Am Anfang vergleicht man und schwankt  hin und her...Am Ende ist man so oder so zufrieden, solange das Teil keine Macke hat.


----------

